# Tens unit for back pain



## keithmack (Aug 21, 2019)

From last few days, I'm feeling pain in back. I've heard about tens units work great for this kind pain. Has anyone used a TENS unit for back pain?  Does it help?
Thanks for any suggestions...


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 21, 2019)

Go to a chiropractor. Your back pain may be a result of it or something else out of alignment.


----------

